# Abo falle pranktime.club



## Henni (30 März 2016)

Hallo ,
Heute habe ich 2 SMS erhalten mit 1) e-plus hat ihnen soeben 6, 99€ für ihr Premium Abo bei Planet wireless abgebucht und 2) sie haben soeben ein Abo für pranktime.club abgeschlossen. 
Ich werde morgen direkt eine Drittanbietersperrung machen lassen, die gilt ja aber nur für zukünftige Abos.. was muss ich tun um aus diesem Abo zu kommen ? 
Vielen Dank


----------



## Hippo (31 März 2016)

Diese Links durchlesen und in meiner Signatur stehen auch noch welche.

http://www.antispam-ev.de/wiki/Vorgehen_bei_Telefon-Mehrwertdienst-Betrug

http://www.computerbetrug.de/telefonabzocke/telefonrechnung-zu-hoch-so-wehren-sie-sich

http://www.verbraucherzentrale-niedersachsen.de/link1803381A.html


----------



## Reducal (31 März 2016)

Außerdem weiß Google viel über den Engländer - Entronix Ltd.: https://www.google.de/#q=pranktime.Club


----------



## Melanie z. (9 April 2016)

Henni schrieb:


> Hallo ,
> Heute habe ich 2 SMS erhalten mit 1) e-plus hat ihnen soeben 6, 99€ für ihr Premium Abo bei Planet wireless abgebucht und 2) sie haben soeben ein Abo für pranktime.club abgeschlossen.
> Ich werde morgen direkt eine Drittanbietersperrung machen lassen, die gilt ja aber nur für zukünftige Abos.. was muss ich tun um aus diesem Abo zu kommen ?
> Vielen Dank



Hallo. Hab auch von Planet wireless so eine SMS bekommen. Konntest du das Abo kündigen? Und wenn ja, wie und wo?


----------



## Henni (9 April 2016)

Hallo also zum einen habe ich bei Base angerufen und eine Drittanbietersperrung einrihren lassen und habe ein Widerruf per Email geschickt : 
Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,

durch eine SMS habe ich erfahren das ich ein Abo, zu meiner Handynummer IHREHANDYNUMMER, in Ihrem Hause abgeschlossen haben soll.

Da ich solche Dienste weder nutze bzw. je genutzt habe, ist es mir nicht zu erklären wie dieses Abo zustande gekommen ist. Somit teile ich Ihnen mit, dass ich Ihrer Aufforderung zur Zahlung nicht nachkommen werde, da dieser rechtsgrundlos erfolgt.

Ich fordere Sie hiermit auf, Einzelheiten über das Zustanden kommen des Abos zu zuschicken. Ich habe zu keiner Zeit einen kostenpflichtigen Vertrag mit Ihnen abgeschlossen. Im Übrigen wäre ein angebliches Vertragsverhältnis dem Gesamtcharakter nach als sittenwidrig anzusehen und damit von Anfang an nichtig.


Vorsorglich fechte ich den vermeintlich abgeschlossenen Vertrag wegen arglistiger Täuschung und wegen Irrtums an.

Rein vorsorglich mache ich von meinem Widerrufsrecht Gebrauch.

Ich fordere Sie auf, keine Abbuchungen von meiner Rufnummer zu tätigen. Andersfalls werde ich die Einleitung rechtlicher Schritte gegen Sie prüfen, um feststellen zu lassen, dass Ihnen keine Ansprüche gegen mich zustehen.

Desweiteren fordere ich Sie auf mir nach §6, §28, §34 und. §43 BDSG mitzuteilen, welche Daten zu meiner Person gespeichert sind und woher diese Daten stammen. Nach §4, §6 und §28 BDSG fordere ich Sie auf bereits vorhandene Daten unverzüglich zu sperren, ich untersage Ihnen jegliche weitere Verwendung und Übermittlung der bereits zu meiner Person vorhandenen Daten, für bereits an Dritte übermittelte Daten fordere ich eine unverzügliche Sperrung.

Eine Bestätigung erwarte ich innerhalb einer Frist von 10 Werktagen.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
IHRENNAMEN

An die EMAIL : [email protected]


----------



## JonnyD (13 Juli 2016)

Bei mir ist es ganz ähnlich passiert,
aber ich kann doch auch auf die Art angebliche Abos anfechten (die eben zurückliegen), weil ich sie ja niemals abgeschlossen habe oder ?
Jonny


----------

